# anyone know a type of wire that wont break when bent and contorted all the time?



## septango (Aug 23, 2013)

Im working on a verry special fursuit and need to know if anyone knows a type of wire that wont break when bent and contorted all the time but will hold the shape its bent into


----------



## Teal (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe, what are you using it for?

Tail, horns, wings?


----------



## Misomie (Aug 23, 2013)

I've had luck with using the wire from some really old clothing hangers. It requires a lot of force to bend and returns to the shape you bend it to. I don't know what type of metal it is though. I got my materials from my Grandpa's old clothes hangers. They smelled like iron or zinc or something.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 23, 2013)

Teal said:


> Maybe, what are you using it for?
> 
> Tail, horns, wings?


Info like this would help us figure something out.

I think maybe you could take three smaller wires and braid them together, see how that works.


----------



## Teal (Aug 23, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Info like this would help us figure something out.
> 
> I think maybe you could take three smaller wires and braid them together, see how that works.


 That's how I make my doll armatures.


----------



## Bladespark (Aug 23, 2013)

Depending on what you're doing, plastic jointed armature might be a better solution.  

http://www.crscraft.com/products/vP...+supplies&sub=Fasteners&class=&searchOffset=x is where I get mine.


----------



## septango (Aug 23, 2013)

Teal said:


> Maybe, what are you using it for?
> 
> Tail, horns, wings?



the short awnser is stop motion animation, basicly  posable facial features


----------



## Teal (Aug 23, 2013)

septango said:


> the short awnser is stop motion animation, basicly  posable facial features


 Unless the character is a crocodile I don't think wire will work for the face.

And if it's stop-motion animation I don't thin this is in the right section.


----------



## septango (Aug 23, 2013)

Teal said:


> Unless the character is a crocodile I don't think wire will work for the face.
> 
> And if it's stop-motion animation I don't thin this is in the right section.



it IS a fursuit, its complicated (lol like everything I make)


----------



## Teal (Aug 23, 2013)

septango said:


> it IS a fursuit, its complicated (lol like everything I make)


 Stop motion with a fursuit?
If you want the face to move you need animatronics.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 23, 2013)

Wait... Wires might work if they are used right and sewn in correctly. I want to try this now. ._.

I'm seeing a wire frame (mainly thick wires that won't yield) with more bendable wires for moveable areas. It's going to have to be made with lots of care and precision. Oh man, this might turn out really cool.


----------



## septango (Aug 23, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Wait... Wires might work if they are used right and sewn in correctly. I want to try this now. ._.
> 
> I'm seeing a wire frame (mainly thick wires that won't yield) with more bendable wires for moveable areas. It's going to have to be made with lots of care and precision. Oh man, this might turn out really cool.



heh yeah that what I thought, but remember to leave extra room for the wires to slide foward and back a bit, tight wire dont move


----------



## Misomie (Aug 23, 2013)

septango said:


> heh yeah that what I thought, but remember to leave extra room for the wires to slide foward and back a bit, tight wire dont move



I'd mainly use tight wires so the moving wires are connected to them and have a place to be anchored down. I would rely more on bending wires than sliding them.


----------



## septango (Aug 23, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I'd mainly use tight wires so the moving wires are connected to them and have a place to be anchored down. I would rely more on bending wires than sliding them.



yeah I mean for bending wires too, what I ment was

imagine a wire anchored on both ends,

now push up on it

you need to provide give, thus instead of having a wire anchored on both ends you have it ancored on one end with the other a bit longer in a sheathe providing extra wire when you need it

and if you just have it anchoed but a bit too long you just end up with buldge


----------



## Misomie (Aug 23, 2013)

I didn't think of that bulge. Hm... 

When I have some spare money I'd love to make a head to test this out.


----------



## septango (Aug 23, 2013)

hehe, thats why I didnt actually say what I was doing in the OP, darn now everybodys gunna have one :v

anyway good luck, and I would love to see it


----------



## Misomie (Aug 23, 2013)

lol, most seem to think it won't work though. XD

It won't be for awhile. Stupid money. XP 

I'll share my idea of how to create a suit with different emotions if you want. XD


----------



## septango (Aug 23, 2013)

Misomie said:


> lol, most seem to think it won't work though. XD
> 
> It won't be for awhile. Stupid money. XP
> 
> I'll share my idea of how to create a suit with different emotions if you want. XD



is it switchable muzzles?

anyway its fine, I really like to see people experiment with fursuits, it just seems so stagnet at times


----------



## Misomie (Aug 23, 2013)

septango said:


> is it switchable muzzles?
> 
> anyway its fine, I really like to see people experiment with fursuits, it just seems so stagnet at times



Nope. Switchable eyes and eyebrows. If the right muzzle expression is made, a swap in eyes can switch the emotion. :3 Like a typical smiley face can be happy, excited, devious, prideful, ect. XD


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 23, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Nope. Switchable eyes and eyebrows. If the right muzzle expression is made, a swap in eyes can switch the emotion. :3 Like a typical smiley face can be happy, excited, devious, prideful, ect. XD


I think I remember someone using magnets on a big googly-eyed Gir costume to make his eyes (pupils) movable.
Maybe you can use the same concept and make magnetic eyebrows instead?

I've also seen a mask that was able to snarl, but I can't find the video anymore. :c It was pretty interesting, and I'd love to try it if I can ever start on my suit...


----------



## Misomie (Aug 23, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I think I remember someone using magnets on a big googly-eyed Gir costume to make his eyes (pupils) movable.
> Maybe you can use the same concept and make magnetic eyebrows instead?
> 
> I've also seen a mask that was able to snarl, but I can't find the video anymore. :c It was pretty interesting, and I'd love to try it if I can ever start on my suit...



I was going to use magnets that were secured to a frame. The opposite magnets would be attached to the removable section so I was thinking of it being more like a puzzle. Maybe I'll draw up a doodle. XD

Niiiice! I can see fishing line involved to contort the fur. It'd be like a puppet.


----------

